# Forum signatures



## EdIwin3052 (Sep 9, 2013)

How do i make a cool one or find one?


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 9, 2013)

I personally use a tool called Paint.NET to make mine, and all my different pictures  .. It's really simple to use and has a similar look to PaintShop .. It uses layers, and has many different features, including a nice tool to get rid of the background of a picture (but only works best when there's a block colour background) .. However, the best thing is it's freeware


----------



## Guiilty (Sep 9, 2013)

Yours is pretty good! But is mine good? I know it looks like scream a bit...


----------



## Leanne (Sep 9, 2013)

Personally I just find pictures I like, crop them, and add borders because I'm too lazy to do anything from scratch ^^;.


----------



## niightwind (Sep 9, 2013)

Mine I just did in photoshop, but there are lots of programs you can use. c:


----------



## beffa (Sep 9, 2013)

I did mine on paint lololololol
apart from the amazing chibi... ;-;


----------



## toenuki (Jan 25, 2015)

I use an app that is kind of like pages.


----------

